# Easy fix to shuttle shifting for the 48RE



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Found this on youtube....pretty easy fix for weird shifting. I did it this weekend and problem solved.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

If anyone ever has a 46 47 48 re trans stuck in first or not shifting put it on the scanner and look for the live and theoretical pressures the trans is producing. The numbers should move linearly and not jump around making no sense. 

If the live pressure is incorrect replace the Gov pressure switch, for the theoretical change the transducer. 

Had two tranny shops wanting to do a full rebuild on my truck for it was stuck in first and deemed junk. $300 vs $3000 is simple math. Best part is if the trans is junk you already purchased two parts which are always replaced anyhow.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

Shuttle shift is gone..but now from 3rd to 4th gear, tranny takes an extra second to engage. Before I changed out the pressure solenoid and transducer, it was always solid during the shift. 

I'm dumbfounded and I don't think there's something majorly wrong with it.......before it made the shift right on the money......any suggestions?


----------

